# Topify add on iPad



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So I use an iPad and the web version to visit tam.

Thus afternoon there is now an add at the very top inserted even above the TAM banner for a topify app. It's there on every single page and its messing up the loading and the jump to first unread in each thread since its realigning the page to the top of the screen.

Please make it stop.


----------



## The Pun (Jul 1, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> So I use an iPad and the web version to visit tam.
> 
> Thus afternoon there is now an add at the very top inserted even above the TAM banner for a topify app. It's there on every single page and its messing up the loading and the jump to first unread in each thread since its realigning the page to the top of the screen.
> 
> Please make it stop.


Hello Shaggy,

I am the Community Manager at Topify and can help you out. Can you provide me the steps, device details, software, and screen shots of your issue? Also is private browsing enabled while experiencing this issue?

You can send them to me at support @ Topify dot com and I will address it ASAP.

Thanks for your feedback.:smthumbup:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The Pun said:


> Hello Shaggy,
> 
> I am the Community Manager at Topify and can help you out. Can you provide me the steps, device details, software, and screen shots of your issue? Also is private browsing enabled while experiencing this issue?
> 
> ...


iPad 2, current i0S6, private mode, safari.

Clicking the X on the ad redirects to www,talkaboutmarriage.com /# but the ad is still there at top and forces the screen scroll to the top after the page load completes.

Interestingly chrome on same device in incognito mode displayed the add once, but accepted it when I clicked the X to close it.

Btw, the page loads seem very slow like they are dependent on the ad server to complete.


----------



## The Pun (Jul 1, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> iPad 2, current i0S6, private mode, safari.
> 
> Clicking the X on the ad redirects to www,talkaboutmarriage.com /# but the ad is still there at top and forces the screen scroll to the top after the page load completes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply, we have a fix in the works and you should see in the next few days once it is pushed live.

Feel free to contact me with any other issues or bugs.:smthumbup:


----------



## The Pun (Jul 1, 2013)

@ Shaggy - are you still having this issue?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Not at the moment. They've cleared up.


----------

